

Ask HN: What's Your Brand Strategy - lanceweatherby

Yesterday an article that I wrote on branding was submitted to HN.  It was commented on as "misguided." The article states that the only strategy a startup should pursue is a master branding strategy where the product/service is the same as the company name.  The other option is to use a sub-brand strategy where the company name is not reflected in the product name.<p>Which of these strategies are you using for your startup?
======
JayNeely
It's hard enough to build one brand. As a startup, if you're trying to build
product sub-brands while still promoting the company brand, you're frakking
crazy.

------
mattculbreth
Well I can tell you with our startup that we made a mistake--should have gone
with the Master strategy around our product name. Should have renamed the
company to be that product name actually. It's a cool name, precisely
describes our offering, and I actually had people emailing me and asking if
they could buy the domain.

------
gstar
Being extremely consistent with applying your brand is half the battle won. So
many startups, particularly the web2.0 variety pollute their brand.

Also, your brand isn't just your logo - it's your entire look and feel.

Those facebook business cards demonstrate that quite well.

